# iLove



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2008)

hilfe ich glaube ich bin reingefallen!
ich habe seit drei tagen sms kontakt über iLove at mit einer ganz süßen gefunden.
Meine frage ist: kann man irgendwie rausfinden ob sie ein fake ist oder nicht?
Ist iLove bekannt für Fakes? Es ist ein Foto dabei gewesen und sie sagt sie wohnt eine halbe autostunde weit wek von mir. Ich habe schon 60 euro vertippt. 
Bitte helft mir


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: iLove*

Bei normalen SMS eigentlich unwarscheinlich. Ob das Bild auch zu der Person passt musst du selber rausfinden


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: iLove*

Bei 60 Euro ist die Ampel ROT.

Warum kann sie nicht "normal" antworten, telefonieren, mailen ?
Immer neue Ausreden sind ein sicherer Hinweis auf Fake.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: iLove*

[noparse]http://www.datingjungle.de/ilove_kommentare.htm[/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: iLove*

[noparse]iLove - Cancelabo[/noparse] 

hier mal einen Link zum Kündigen...


----------

